# what type is my pleco?



## UrufuDragon (Feb 12, 2015)

I baught a (hopefully female BN) pleco last weekend and named her Mango but I am starting to think maybe I was dooped into a common pleco that will grow to large for my tank. I had specificly asked for an albino brisslenose but I don't know if that is what I got can anyone here tell me if I will be soon needing a 70 gallon tank?


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks like an albino BN to me. What makes you suspect that it's not?


----------



## UrufuDragon (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply! I suspect she might not be because she has more than 8 spines on her top fin when it is up and out and in the pictures I have seen of BN plecos they always look like they have just 8.


----------



## plumdogg (Feb 9, 2015)

kittenfish said:


> Looks like an albino BN to me. What makes you suspect that it's not?


I agree just because it doesn't have the bristles does not me it is not as the female only gets a couple of small ones over time..


----------



## UrufuDragon (Feb 12, 2015)

Woot! Cool that makes me happy! I was planning on getting a larger tank or 2 in the future so it would have been ok if she got large but I am happy to hear I won't have a lazy poop factory monster sized fish on my hands lol.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh, I didn't know that about the top fin, but google confirms that you are right. I have to take back my previous answer, that's no bristlenose. It does however closely resemble this photo I found of an albino sailfin pleco:










The good thing is that plecos grow pretty slowly, so you'll have plenty of time to decide what to do with it.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

They are so many different kinds of plecos sold a bristlenoses it's really hard to say what exactly anybody has in their tanks. I agree, it looks like you have a sailfin. There is some kind of weird numbering system that they use to ID plecos because their are so many varieties that look the same.

I played it safe and got a clown pleco, or at least I think I did. I haven't seen him in three days. How does a fish get lost it a 10 gallon QT tank? He/she spends so much time hiding.


----------



## UrufuDragon (Feb 12, 2015)

Yep I figured. I think we both have albino leopard sailfin pleco oh well bring on the small dog size fish! I am already making plans on how to build her or I guess maybe his next tank. You got a beautiful picture btw.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh that's not my photo, just one off google. Mine is actually a bristlenose. It'll be really cool watching that fish grow into a monster though!


----------



## UrufuDragon (Feb 12, 2015)

Oops my bad I must have read your response wrong.


----------

